# Some mighty fine eating



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lettuce, spinach, turnip greens, kale, radishes, late tomatoes, peppers were the fixins for a great Thanksgiving salad from the garden. 

5 pound heads of cabbage and some nice broccoli added to the side dishes for the table. 

Gotta love the fall gardens in East Texas...and thankful to be able to grow such tasty vegetables.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good bro. I'm having fresh broc. tonight. This slow rain is nice for the garden.
Ought to help the newly planted onions take hold .


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Everything does look delicious. What kind of tomatoes are those?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good question...and I'm not 100% certain of the answer. 

It was a volunteer plant that sprouted in late August. One single plant has supplied us with more delicious tomatoes than we can use all fall....and it is still producing. By far the best fall tomato plant I've ever had. 

I believe it is a Roma variety that came from Lowes last spring originally.

I'm really hoping it was not a hybrid....and I don't think I planted any hybrids last spring. 

I'm saving seeds for myself and a couple of others for next year...best producing tomato I've ever had...and keeping fingers crossed that we can reproduce it.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Good looking stuff. All you need is a salt shaker.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That'd be a good picture for Reel Girl to paint.Beautiful.Have ya'll had any frost since you posted it?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> That'd be a good picture for Reel Girl to paint.Beautiful.Have ya'll had any frost since you posted it?


Very light frost...tomatoes still producing like gangbusters.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It froze here! Killed all of my spring crop. But over all so far a mild fall. The trees are finally loosing their leaves. Who knows? 
I think old man winter starts Dec 21.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My neighbors Bradford Pear is blooming!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Puts a lot of stress on the plants...look for a bunch of people asking why their onions are bolting next March. Some plants just need dormancy....not much of that around this winter.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got lots of tomatoes, all green, and the plants keep on producing but none are getting ripe. What can I do to get them to ripen?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

glenbo said:


> I've got lots of tomatoes, all green, and the plants keep on producing but none are getting ripe. What can I do to get them to ripen?


You can make some green sauce or have fried green maters. MMMM good. Wish I had some.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

glenbo said:


> I've got lots of tomatoes, all green, and the plants keep on producing but none are getting ripe. What can I do to get them to ripen?


My Dad would pull the vines up the day before a killing frost and hang them on a nail in the barn.He would have tomatoes for a couple months.They still ripen slow and sorta taste like store bought,but at least they didn't go to waste.My wife made green tomato preserves like you get in Catfish joints that is by far better than theirs,and I thought theirs was great until now.


----------

